# THE COLBY BLOODLINE



## pitbull learner

i was told that the colby bloodline is the oldest and rarest boodline...is it true??


----------



## money_killer

type colby bloodline is the search bit.

it is hard to come by a true colby dog, from wat i have read on here


----------



## Sadie

Well colby bloodlines is as far as we can go when tracing the apbt back to the 1800's it was as we know it the beginning of the apbt aka as the staffordshire terrier/amstaff and then evetually the american pitbull terrier went it's own way as the Akc stepped in to break off the fighting connection thus creating the amsatff as a cousin who's purpose would be show and no longer a working dog or associated as a fighting dog. I don't think having colby in your dogs pedigree is rare if you own a true apbt because I would assume your dog would have to be linked back somewhere to colby bloodlines everything should link back to colby this is the beginning as we know it and how I understand it depending on how far your pedigree goes back. There are still colby dogs being produced I am not sure if they are 100% pure colby but I saw on colbys website they still breed from time to time. You have to email them for details on up coming breedings. But I will say I think it's rare to find a PURE 100% colby dog with nothing but colby in the bloodline but to have some colby blood in a dog IMO is not rare. 

Just a little history-

Introduction


Sixty years ago a delightful gang of kids romped across movie screens accompanied in their antics by their faithful dog Petey, a sturdy white pooch with a colored patch over one eye. Petey performed a remarkable array of tricks to help the kids in and out of scrapes -- all in all, he was the consummate childrens' pet.
The original Petey was Lucenay's Peter, a purebred dog registered as an American Pit Bull Terrier with the United Kennel Club and as one of the 50 original Staffordshire Terriers accepted into the American Kennel Club. Whichever breed name is claimed for Petey, one thing is certain; today this dog could not be kept within many city limits without facing arrest and euthanasia. American Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffordshire Terriers, and Staffordshire Bull Terriers are outlaws by city ordinance as vicious dogs.
The American Pit Bull Terrier has a long history as a dog of the common man, and it is from his basic stock that the AKC's AmStaffs and Staffs developed.

History


In 1835 the British Parliament outlawed bull baiting, a sadistic gambling game in which bulldogs were used to attack and harass bulls brought to market with the dubious intention of tenderizing the meat. The dog would assault the bull, avoid the stomping hooves and slashing horns, grab a tender nose or ear, and hang on until the bull collapsed. Commoners and royalty alike sought diversion from the violence and diseases of their day by attending these bloody spectacles until a public outcry forced Parliament to take a stand.
Once bull baiting was banned, dog breeders who appreciated the fierceness, courage, and tenacity of the bull dogs turned their attentions to breeding dogs for dog fighting. They began with the bull dog, mixed in some terrier blood, and produced the Bull and Terrier, a dog that met all of their expectations. The Bull and Terrier was bred for aggression to other dogs, unrelenting bravery, a high pain threshold, a willingness to fight to the end, and an affection for people.
Bull and Terrier dogs came to the US in the early 1800s as all-around farm dogs and frontier guardians. Samuel Clemons featured a pup of this breed in his short book The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County.
The United Kennel Club recognized the Bull and Terrier Dog as the American Pit Bull Terrier in 1898. Buster Brown shoes put its mascot in every shoe with the image of Tige, an American Pit Bull Terrier, to enhance its image as a sturdy, dependable shoe. RCA used Nipper, a pit bull of unknown ancestry, to illustrate the clarity of sound emanating from its phonograph -- after all, it could fool the loyal pit bull into thinking he heard "his master's voice" in person. The breed was used to illustrate American neutrality without fear in 1914, the toughness of Levi jeans, and as a"defender of Old Glory."
The AKC eschewed breeds called "pit bulls" until 1936, when it recognized the American Pit Bull Terrier under the alias Staffordshire Terrier, named after the miners of Staffordshire, England, who had a hand in developing the breed for the fighting pit. The name was changed in 1972 to the American Staffordshire Terrier to distinguish the breed from the Staffordshire Bull Terrier of England, the ancestor of the American dogs, which was recognized by AKC in 1974. The British version of the dog is 14-16 inches tall and weighs up to 45 pounds. The American cousin is 18-19 inches tall and weighs up to 80 pounds. UKC's American Pit Bull Terrier is preferred to range from 30-60 pounds with females generally, but not necessarily, smaller than males.
Staffs, AmStaffs, and APBTs produced by responsible breeders are bred for temperament. Many dogs of these breeds are therapy dogs; some do quite well in obedience, and one -- Bandog Dread HIC, VB, SchH 1, CD -- even has a herding title. Another, Solomon J. Grundy, is a service dog for quadriplegic owner Arvid Kuhnle of Saskatoon, Canada, and Bullitt, was shown on the 1985 Easter Seals poster with his owner, Gordy Ranberg of Genesee, Michigan.

So what happened?


The American Pit Bull Terrier and its AKC cousins had a well- deserved reputation as a loyal and trustworthy family pet in the early years of this century, but of late has been severely castigated as a vicious, man-killing beast, worthy of banishment from the cities, considered guilty with no chance of proving innocence in any case.
"Pit bull" is a generic and derogatory term that encompasses any of several breeds of dogs or crosses on those breeds. Pit Bull fanciers can be divided into several camps: conscientious breeders of the AKC-registered duo who often deny kinship of their dogs with the APBT; ethical breeders of the APBT who face squarely the slander heaped upon them by ignorant neighbors; and unethical breeders of all three breeds who still indulge in dog fighting or promote aggressive temperaments for illegal purposes. Dog fighting rings still exist--it's only been a few years since a ring with national ties was busted in New Richmond and Blanchester, Ohio--and inner city drug dealers often use the dogs to guard their drug supplies and cash.
To further complicate matters, those who still breed for fighting are not as careful to preserve the dog's strong instinct to bond with humans as the early breeders did. So, today "pit bull" is a pejorative term that strikes fear in the hearts of many and leads to the spreading of urban legends about dogs with locking jaws that exert 20 thousand pounds of pressure, unstable breed temperament, and overwhelming human aggression.
In fact, the well-bred American Pit Bull Terrier is a family guardian and protector; an intelligent and obedient pet; a sweet, even-tempered dog that serves well as a help-mate to handicapped owner and friend to small children; and a healthy, hardy dog that complains little and offers much to his family.
Unfortunately, it has been more important for legislators in many jurisdictions to prove to constituents that they have "done something" about community problems. Spurred on by media accounts of "pit bull" attacks described in lurid detail, these councils and commissioners have banned pit bulls in all their forms from their communities. Never mind that the owners are the ones at fault for harboring a vicious dog; never mind that few of these dogs actually bite people; never mind that the breed and its crosses are not always easy to identify. Just ban them.
So, many shelters do not offer pit bulls or any dog that might be part pit bull to be adopted. Insurance companies cancel house insurance if a pit bull is in residence. Neighbors mistake everything from Boxers to Pugs as "pit bulls". And those criminals who used pit bulls as protectors of their illegal activities switch to Akitas or Rottweilers.

The standard


The United Kennel Club standard for the American Pit Bull Terrier is rather sparse. The dog is square and powerful with a blocky head, prominent cheeks and jaw, and taut, muscular body. He has a deep chest, and a short, glossy coat of any color. His ears may be cropped or not. Size can range from 30- 50 pounds for females and 35-60 pounds for males. Although they are from the same stock and meet the same criteria as the AKC American Staffordshire Terrier, American Pit Bull Terriers cannot be registered as an AmStaffs, but AmStaffs are admitted to the APBT registry.


----------



## MADBood

It's rare because the Colby family doesn't deal with the public. they get phone calls everyday from people trying to get a dog from them. they are all about keeping the blood pure, and basically breed to preserve their strain. they usually only deal with freinds and family. Being as they no longer game test their stock (for obvious reasons), the dogs will differ compared to the older strains but are still nice representations of the APBT. If one were to have the opportunity to get their hands on a pure Colby....I would say to definately go for it...regardless of what price they wanted.


----------



## sw_df27

my dogs have Colby in thier Peds all on thier sires side going back atleast 10 gen. The guy my Aunt starting her Breeding with was a old Dog fighter and all he had was Colby and Jeep dogs but that was over 20-30 yrs ago!


----------



## GnarlyBlue

Well done Sadie.... that was a very informative post. Did that come from an online article or magazine? if so which one? I'd love to make a copy


----------



## Sadie

Hey Gnarly Blue I found this article online you are more than welcome to copy it for your use .. I thought it was very informative myself and have saved a copy


----------



## cane76

Pure colby dogs are some off the most,if not the most pure in the world of dogdom,regardless of the breed....


----------



## Sampsons Dad

pitbull learner said:


> i was told that the colby bloodline is the oldest and rarest boodline...is it true??


Pure Colby Dogs are stil sold in Mass so I would not call them rare.


----------



## Deucek2

according to the person i got Deuce from. and who she got the sire and bitch from. Deuce is pure Colby. But i will find out when he gets his Ped


----------



## Luv4PitBulls

THE PIT BULL by Diane Jessup

..Has a whole chapter on Colby dogs.

It's a really awesome read, a big book.


----------



## colby1

I have a 100% colby bred male. He is an awesome stud and has a great temperment.


----------



## MADBood

colby1 said:


> I have a 100% colby bred male. He is an awesome stud and has a great temperment.


Really? Can you post up his peds?


----------



## money_killer

MADBood said:


> Really? Can you post up his peds?


x2 wanna see it

where did u get him from and how?


----------



## colby1

I keep trying to post my Colby male ped. but it keeps saying that because I havn't posted 15 posts that I can not use URLs yet. But he is sired out of COLBY'S SCOOBIE(AKA-TOBY) and his dam is CAUSEY'S (KIRBY'S) JUDE


----------



## colby1

i got him from a kennel in alabama that dose not sale too the public


----------



## loudpak01

*colby*

my cousin has a 50 percent colby 50 rednose and i have a bolio rednose mix u think if i bred them the the puppies will turn out good


----------



## Black Rabbit

All red nose means is your dog has a red nose. Red and blue nose are not a type or blood line just color.


----------



## Firehazard

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [16996] :: STEWART/COLBY'S SAM (2XW) & COLBY'S RAMPAGE

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [211171] :: HECHLER'S GAME
^ I love this dog...
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [17003] :: MOORE'S MARY LOU

Just some stuff that will lead you to current dogs... notice I only look for game bred apbts LOL


----------



## 9361

kg420 said:


> All red nose means is your dog has a red nose. Red and blue nose are not a type or blood line just color.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Padlock

a 2 yr old thread back from the dead. :roll:


----------



## LadyRampage

MADBood said:


> It's rare because the Colby family doesn't deal with the public. they get phone calls everyday from people trying to get a dog from them. they are all about keeping the blood pure, and basically breed to preserve their strain. they usually only deal with freinds and family. Being as they no longer game test their stock (for obvious reasons), the dogs will differ compared to the older strains but are still nice representations of the APBT. If one were to have the opportunity to get their hands on a pure Colby....I would say to definately go for it...regardless of what price they wanted.


I disagree. John Colby, in Texas, sells and studs his dogs to pure colby or other. You just have to get in contact with him. Lou Colby also sells and studs out his dogs, although you have to take the female to him and be there while the breeding takes place. Now, I'm not sure if Peter Colby lets any go or not.

My orginal stock came from John's stock. I've talked to Lou on the phone once or twice over the years, he actually refers people to my kennel when he doesn't have any pups available. Peter has a male from my last breeding.

Colby blood isn't rare, and its still out there to purchase. There are a few kennels out there that deal specifically with colby blood.

I've had my stock for almost 15 years now. I do have to say that my blood doesn't have colby in the name in the first 2-3 gens but the rest says colby.


----------



## LadyRampage

Firehazard said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [16996] :: STEWART/COLBY'S SAM (2XW) & COLBY'S RAMPAGE
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [211171] :: HECHLER'S GAME
> ^ I love this dog...
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [17003] :: MOORE'S MARY LOU
> 
> Just some stuff that will lead you to current dogs... notice I only look for game bred apbts LOL


All of my stock is down from Colby's Sam.. in fact I have Sam up to 4 times in the first 5 gens in some of my dogs. I owned Stewart's Stormie (a daughter of Sam) and Townsend's Colby Bodie (a son of Samson, grandson of Sam).. I bred and owned Townsend's Colby Oden for his entire life. I have sons off Oden back to his mother Stormie. Also have a female off Colby's Jude X MBK's Princess....

I LOVE colby dogs. I've got 1/2 colbys, pure colbys, and even a male that is 1/4 colby that made CH in 3 weekends at the age of 6, this year.


----------



## Firehazard

LadyRampage said:


> All of my stock is down from Colby's Sam.. in fact I have Sam up to 4 times in the first 5 gens in some of my dogs. I owned Stewart's Stormie (a daughter of Sam) and Townsend's Colby Bodie (a son of Samson, grandson of Sam).. I bred and owned Townsend's Colby Oden for his entire life. I have sons off Oden back to his mother Stormie. Also have a female off Colby's Jude X MBK's Princess....
> 
> I LOVE colby dogs. I've got 1/2 colbys, pure colbys, and even a male that is 1/4 colby that made CH in 3 weekends at the age of 6, this year.


:goodpost: I was waiting for you to chime in  Indeed you have some of the BEST colby stock I've seen keeping them ADBA standards most people like you don't sell pups in general


----------



## Sadie

If I were going to get some Colby family dogs I would get it straight from the source.


----------



## LadyRampage

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost: I was waiting for you to chime in  Indeed you have some of the BEST colby stock I've seen keeping them ADBA standards most people like you don't sell pups in general


Thank you, I appreciate that. I can say that I'm going to take my William dog out to the shows next year, if I can get him conditioned...lol

Nothing made me prouder or more surprised, as when Peter Colby contacted me to get one of my colby dogs... He was laughing at me when I kept saying... Oh my gosh...seriously??? Really stand up man!

Hmmm I'll have to post up some pictures of my newest litter of babies..lol I'm taking updated pics tomorrow since their eyes just opened. I'm super excited, this is the biggest colby litter we've ever had!! 12 were born, 10 survived to the 2 wk mark as of today..lol


----------



## Dr.Q

Colby line is a fine line in all the sense of the word.


----------



## rob32

i have spoken with lou colby before and he still breeds and sells dogs to the public. i would love to have a pure colby dog and i fully intend to get one eventually.


----------



## Oldskool Brent

Anyone that has anything bad to say about pure Colby blood just doesn't get the point of owning pure Colby blood. If you want that "fastlane" stuff than go buy the current "fastlane" flavor of the month, not that I'm calling Colby dogs slow lane. But when you want to own one of the last purest strains of the breed, a strain that every one of our dogs has embedded into it's DNA, then you go to Colby.


----------



## william williamson

Oldskool Brent said:


> Anyone that has anything to say about pure Colby blood just doesn't get the point of owning pure Colby blood. If you want that "fastlane" stuff than go buy the current "fastlane" flavor of the month, not that I'm calling Colby dogs slow lane. But when you want to own one of the last purest strains of the breed, a strain that every one of our dogs has embedded into it's DNA, then you go to Colby.


and then theirs the irony.theirs some "other" great dogs,not any colby in them.
the difference is they were/are on yards that didn't mass produce.
I've seen folks on here bash TG for his "milling".please pray tell,how would one develop as prolific of a line without also "milling"?


----------



## Firehazard

by ending up like moutain man, like back when he had 100+ dogs ... some stashed so far in the woods, lol.. the milling practices, (chuckles) .. all professional kennels I've worked or done aid for put out a load of dogs, all the real dogmen I've met or talked to said private peds are the best way to go.. and brought up COLBY saying that breeding ethics is the same as back when and the proof is when you have a COLBY with no proven dogs in its 5gen ped and that dog turns out a couple of wins or even makes CH. So don't dis private kennels, private yards, and private peds........


----------



## william williamson

being from the second hottest producing region back in the old old day you should know well,the Okie area had dogs full of pis and vinegar,and nary A drop of north eastern blood coursing their viens.


----------



## Firehazard

william williamson said:


> being from the second hottest producing region back in the old old day you should know well,the Okie area had dogs full of pis and vinegar,and nary A drop of north eastern blood coursing their viens.


Yes sir, you already know... I love being native to the "Outlaw State".. upruns: I believe it'd be the 1st  lol (jk.. kinda) hahaha

:rofl: rodeo, football, gamedogs, and cockfights a drag race or two  that's the OkieWay , work hard play harder


----------



## william williamson

Firehazard said:


> Yes sir, you already know... I love being native to the "Outlaw State".. upruns: I believe it'd be the 1st  lol (jk.. kinda) hahaha
> 
> :rofl: rodeo, football, gamedogs, and cockfights a drag race or two  that's the OkieWay , work hard play harder


35,need I say more?


----------



## Firehazard

william williamson said:


> 35,need I say more?


:rofl: I knew that was coming... hahaha 

SO... how about them Sooners?


----------



## william williamson

Firehazard said:


> :rofl: I knew that was coming... hahaha
> 
> SO... how about them Sooners?


I'm slowin down on followin any sport.the U is floun der,like A dolphin in shallow water.the heat ain't to hot,and the marlins are smokin the hooch it seems.
35 has a great story,and no data to his breeding.
between texas,back then,the henry,feeley tudor and mayfield dogs,and the oklahoma dogs,what A bolt of lightning.
you just gotta wonder,which dogs were on the top and bottom of 35.


----------



## Firehazard

I only watch oklahoma football, so I too am slow on sports. 

all I know is there an oklahoma dust in a lot of good good bulldogs.. Texas, ... ain't no real bulldogs from texas... hahaha JUST KIDDIN .. Colby, Hammonds, etc...etc... in TX.

Florida has more good dogs coming out of there than I'd expect, glad to see FL hangin on to game dogs through the bully craze. Alot of dogs seems like just float back and forth TX, OKLA, FL ~ with the straglers slippin out in VA, KT, TN, GA, and AL.


----------



## Judas' Dad

*Uknown bloodline/papers needed*

I got Judas 2 years ago from a neighbor that had an "accidental" breeding from her 2 pits. I only say accidental because what could she have expected to happen when you leave a dam and sire together in a small yard during heat?!!? Anyway, she knows that her dogs are pure because their parents had papers. She refused to register hers however because she wasn't interested in breeding(as if that's the only reason to register). I want to register Judas to help keep track of him and his line but have met resistance. I don't know his grandparents' information and don't know how else to do it. Any thoughts?!!?


----------



## Indie

MADBood said:


> It's rare because the Colby family doesn't deal with the public. they get phone calls everyday from people trying to get a dog from them. they are all about keeping the blood pure, and basically breed to preserve their strain. they usually only deal with freinds and family. Being as they no longer game test their stock (for obvious reasons), the dogs will differ compared to the older strains but are still nice representations of the APBT. If one were to have the opportunity to get their hands on a pure Colby....I would say to definately go for it...regardless of what price they wanted.


I sent Mr. Colby an email about his last litter, and he invited me to come see his yard and the pups he had on the ground. I think he wanted $600 for a pup. At the time (a bit over a year ago, I think), I didn't have the $$, and when I was up in MA visiting family, I didn't get a chance to just go see, and meet Mr. Colby. Wish I would have, but with a 1.5 year old, some things just aren't feasible. :/


----------



## rob32

Indie said:


> I sent Mr. Colby an email about his last litter, and he invited me to come see his yard and the pups he had on the ground. I think he wanted $600 for a pup. At the time (a bit over a year ago, I think), I didn't have the $$, and when I was up in MA visiting family, I didn't get a chance to just go see, and meet Mr. Colby. Wish I would have, but with a 1.5 year old, some things just aren't feasible. :/


i did the same thing and colby was cordial. he also invited me to visit his yard and see his dogs. i didnt act like a goon but he didnt know me from adam so id say he definitely deals with the public. i also would love to visit his yard one day just for the experience. i had planned on getting a colby pup next year but i dont think that will be possible now.


----------



## dixieland

Judas' Dad said:


> I got Judas 2 years ago from a neighbor that had an "accidental" breeding from her 2 pits. I only say accidental because what could she have expected to happen when you leave a dam and sire together in a small yard during heat?!!? Anyway, she knows that her dogs are pure because their parents had papers. She refused to register hers however because she wasn't interested in breeding(as if that's the only reason to register). I want to register Judas to help keep track of him and his line but have met resistance. I don't know his grandparents' information and don't know how else to do it. Any thoughts?!!?


If you make a thread asking this question I'm sure you will get plenty of help.
But I think if his parents weren't registered and you know no info on the grandparents then you wouldn't be able to register him.Maybe someone else will be able to help you more.


----------



## LadyRampage

Indie said:


> I sent Mr. Colby an email about his last litter, and he invited me to come see his yard and the pups he had on the ground. I think he wanted $600 for a pup. At the time (a bit over a year ago, I think), I didn't have the $$, and when I was up in MA visiting family, I didn't get a chance to just go see, and meet Mr. Colby. Wish I would have, but with a 1.5 year old, some things just aren't feasible. :/


Mr. Colby is really a great man. I have never had the opportunity to meet him in person but I have talked to him several times. I'm honored that he will send people to our kennel for pups when he doesn't have any available.

$600 for a pup off of Mr. Colby's yard is a GREAT price!! Last I heard he sold them for $750!


----------



## peter92

good afternoon people,
who know about some quality colby's for sale?..
or know anyone who sells colbys?

thank you for your time everybody


----------



## ames

peter92 said:


> good afternoon people,
> who know about some quality colby's for sale?..
> or know anyone who sells colbys?
> 
> thank you for your time everybody


I know I really love the dogs I have seen come off the yard of the poster above your post. Lady Rampage  Good luck in your search!


----------



## LadyRampage

Aww thank for that and I appreciate it! 


I do have colby dogs and know of several other good people who also run colby dogs, hit me with a message and ill see if I can help you out!


----------



## apbtmom76

I own a pure Colby dog from Lady Rampage, I am honored that she trusted me with my boy Odie, I love this line, I always have, my first APBT was 3/4 Colby which is why I fell in love with the breed as well as the line, I hope in the future I can get a female from her, I do think this is one of the best lines, and anyone should be proud and honored to own a Colby dog


----------



## Dutchy954

I know this is an old thread but it was stirred up recently. The Colby families yard in newburyport may not be what you all think. No peddling there, just a couple litters a year and just about a dozen dogs. Tons of history and knowledge, my best memories dog related are going up there. R.I.P. Louis Colby


----------



## LadyRampage

I agree Dutchy. Glad to see another colby fan on the board!


----------



## courtneyd137

My dog has colby in her and one of the dogs in her mother's pedigree is a pure eli dog


----------



## gmcveysr

*Colby's are Great*

seems this thread has lasted quite some time. I have done much research on Colby's. It's nice to know that when I am able to own another Colby dog it should not be extremely difficult to find. I do wish to find a pure ped Colby and when I am ready will spend the $ for Him/Her. I saw a post in this thread that is fairly old I did want to address, it stated that Red nose was just a color. I have read many time that red nose does in fact come from a line, The Old Family Red line, it may be rare these days but it did/does exist as a matter of fact here is a link to help those red Nose Fans out Old Family Reds | Preserving the Old Family Red Nose Line All Bull dogs are to be loved but to own a Colby or Old Family Red should be considered an Honor


----------



## Goemon

gmcveysr said:


> seems this thread has lasted quite some time. I have done much research on Colby's. It's nice to know that when I am able to own another Colby dog it should not be extremely difficult to find. I do wish to find a pure ped Colby and when I am ready will spend the $ for Him/Her. I saw a post in this thread that is fairly old I did want to address, it stated that Red nose was just a color. I have read many time that red nose does in fact come from a line, The Old Family Red line, it may be rare these days but it did/does exist as a matter of fact here is a link to help those red Nose Fans out Old Family Reds | Preserving the Old Family Red Nose Line All Bull dogs are to be loved but to own a Colby or Old Family Red should be considered an Honor


The Old Family Reds are extinct. They were a family of tight inbred dogs from Ireland. Legendary for their gameness.
OFRN is a strain derived from the Old Family Reds when crossed with black nose dogs.
The red coat and color passed onto pups and were preserved in this color. The STRAIN has different bloodlines. 
The red color is the badge of these dogs. Although all red dogs are not necessarily OFRN. 
This is where the importance of pedigrees comes into play. 
So red is in no way a bloodline. The OFRN are simply a separate strain of ApBT with its own unique history.
Robert Hemphill called them, "The gamest ever bred."


----------



## storey

Goemon said:


> The Old Family Reds are extinct. They were a family of tight inbred dogs from Ireland. Legendary for their gameness.
> OFRN is a strain derived from the Old Family Reds when crossed with black nose dogs.
> The red coat and color passed onto pups and were preserved in this color. The STRAIN has different bloodlines.
> The red color is the badge of these dogs. Although all red dogs are not necessarily OFRN.
> This is where the importance of pedigrees comes into play.
> So red is in no way a bloodline. The OFRN are simply a separate strain of ApBT with its own unique history.
> Robert Hemphill called them, "The gamest ever bred."


Red nose is not a blood line. Old family red nose is like you said a group of lines. However they are far from extinct. Humboldtpitbulls deals exclusively in them and iron line as well. But just because a dog has red hair and a red nose does not mean it is old fam. So red nose is just a color of nose. Most people believe it to be a line but most people look up to scatter breeders as well.


----------



## Rudy4747

storey said:


> Red nose is not a blood line. Old family red nose is like you said a group of lines. However they are far from extinct. Humboldtpitbulls deals exclusively in them and iron line as well. But just because a dog has red hair and a red nose does not mean it is old fam. So red nose is just a color of nose. Most people believe it to be a line but most people look up to scatter breeders as well.


The kennels you mention deals in strains of OFRN.


----------



## storey

Rudy4747 said:


> The kennels you mention deals in strains of OFRN.


Yes, in strains. To my understanding any ofrn comes from a strain. If two lines from old fam are crossed isn't it still old fam? I'm afraid I may not understand the difference. Please explain.


----------



## Rudy4747

I would say it depends on you talk to. i have old timers that will take two strains of the same blood and breed it. In the instance of the OFRN dogs well i think the point is all the different strains have had out-crosses bred into them so the bloodline no longer hold true. Does that make since, I feel like I was rambling? But I know very little about the OFRN lines


----------



## storey

Rudy4747 said:


> I would say it depends on you talk to. i have old timers that will take two strains of the same blood and breed it. In the instance of the OFRN dogs well i think the point is all the different strains have had out-crosses bred into them so the bloodline no longer hold true. Does that make since, I feel like I was rambling? But I know very little about the OFRN lines


It absolutely makes since. But if a ofrn is crossed out that many times I don't consider it old fam. Just has old fam lines in it. The iron lines I'm not too familiar with but I think humboldtpitbulls keeps it pretty tight. Not necessarily in the same lines but still old fam. I know this can lead dogs loose but IMO its still old fam. Peds go back past rascal and I think they stayed red. As far as I can tell anyway. And loose or not, Humboldt has some very impressive dogs today.


----------



## gmcveysr

here is a bit of history on the OFRN. Old Family Reds | Red History The strain/line how ever is is derived is not extinct but has been preserved by a few. y point in my last post was just that Red nose is or can be just a color, but an OFRN is more then just a red nose it includes the fur, nails, and nose a complete package unlike a pup who just happens to be red. There is a book I have read called The American Pitbull Terrier, I cant remember the author but it is an old book. It states that color can be from breeding but pits have a vast aray of colors that can come from any sire and dame. Regardless these are some of the best dogs in the world.


----------



## Saint Francis

storey said:


> Red nose is not a blood line. Old family red nose is like you said a group of lines. However they are far from extinct. Humboldtpitbulls deals exclusively in them and iron line as well. But just because a dog has red hair and a red nose does not mean it is old fam. So red nose is just a color of nose. Most people believe it to be a line but most people look up to scatter breeders as well.


He never said OFRN were extinct, he said the Old Family Reds. The Old Family -> The Old Family Reds -> OFRN. These terms may seem the same, but technically they are not. Also think of a strain as a "variety within a variety"...as Stratton put it LOL.


----------



## kingjaffe79

my first time on this site and i must say glad to see that there are true pitbull lovers outhere with good info about pits. I have a 7yearold bitch with the colby strain.


----------



## Thegoodguys

Hello Dutchy and Lady Rampage!!!


----------



## Dutchy954

What up what up TGG the homie!!!


----------



## Davebarry

*Pure Colby*

Yes, there are still pure Colby APBT's available. I was very fortunate to buy a male pup (out of Shiner and Suzie) straight from the hands of Louis Colby, before he passed. I went to his house in Mass., spent several hours talking with him as well as had several phone conversations with him. He was a fascinating man with an amazing memory, even during his last days. Pete Colby has taken over the breeding at this juncture.


----------



## TedH71

Do you think Colby pit bulls would make good catch dogs on hogs? I'm a hog hunter who occasionally hog hunts. I used to breed pit bulls way back in the day but stopped many years ago to focus on life and such. Now I'm back and living in Kansas. I go to Oklahoma and Missouri and occasionally Texas (where I'm from) to go hog hunt. Just trying to figure things out at my end.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Id say as good as any other - maybe even better than others...


----------



## Pantherman

Colby can still be bought today. As a working line, they tend to be better when crossed than kept pure.


----------



## surfer

Panther man, like your handle,
Dog you run that line?


----------



## Pantherman

No I didn't run Panther line. I used to run GRCH Hank, GrCh Little boots line. Now I have a Old working frisco blood crossed with Nigerino blood. Pantherman name is for something else.


----------



## LoKi'ZmOmMy

I have no clue as to the blood lines of my dog. All I know is that he does not have the short snout that I see on most pit bulls. Could someone that knows what they are talking about tell me what they think?


----------



## Lurchi

Sadie,

Thanks for the history. Being new to Pits I am very grateful for the information. Just excellent!

Chris


----------



## HADAA

Do anyone know how I can buy a Colby dog? I have done some research and sent mail. No respons still


----------



## AGK

P. Colby still breeds his families line and isn't very hard to find. Good luck in your searches.


----------



## Bulldoggin'

If "Red McCoy" is on fb he has some.


----------



## AGK

Very true and he is.


----------



## DynamicDuo

I know they're around but from my understanding neither McCoy nor the Colby family will sell their dogs to just anyone. They get tons of mail and messages ref their dogs and buying/breeding them and tend to only sell/give them to family and friends. I could be wrong but that's my understanding. Good luck.


----------



## AGK

That's how it should be. It's not easy maintaining a family and most aren't going to just giving it away to just anyone. All you can do is reach out to the folks who run that blood and hope they decide they want to deal with you.


----------



## Bulldoggin'

McCoy will sell u a dog with my vouch. Tough thing is my vouch lol


----------



## DynamicDuo

Well that's the thing. To get the truest blood from the true dog men, you either have to be another dog man or have connections to get into those circles. I agree with AGK; that IS how it should be. While I understand that even the pure Colby dogs or any dogs for that matter, aren't the game dogs of old, they still require knowledge of the breed and understanding of what you're doing to be properly cared for. I know I wouldn't give up one of those dogs to just anyone if I had the honor.


----------



## Bulldoggin'

Hard tested dog in the arena they were bred for are still around (game dogs of old). 

If you really wanted a Colby dog I would tell McCoy you're cool. It would for sure be "your speed"(I've personally have touched his dogs) and you wouldn't be murdered on price or conditions


----------



## Bulldoggin'

And not to hurt anyones feelings or sound rude but when you have had multiple apbt it's truly only an honor to own a good one. It's not hard to get an apbt with a nice pedigree that will place at adba shows and make you a good pet.


----------



## Bulldoggin'

You are born a dogman but you aren't born with a reference and connections. You earn those. I earned mine, agk his. Neither dropped out of the sky with a cosigner and great dogs.


----------



## DynamicDuo

Bulldoggin' said:


> Hard tested dog in the arena they were bred for are still around (game dogs of old).
> 
> If you really wanted a Colby dog I would tell McCoy you're cool. It would for sure be "your speed"(I've personally have touched his dogs) and you wouldn't be murdered on price or conditions


Ya I know that there are still some true game dogs around, I just don't think any of them are Colby dogs at this stage in the game. Thanks for the vouch though. It's appreciated - but I'm not looking at the moment. I've got my 2 mutts and am hoping to be moving within the next several mos - but I'll keep that in mind down the road for sure. :thumbsup:



Bulldoggin' said:


> And not to hurt anyones feelings or sound rude but when you have had multiple apbt it's truly only an honor to own a good one. It's not hard to get an apbt with a nice pedigree that will place at adba shows and make you a good pet.


AGREED! That's exactly what I was trying to say, just not as eloquently as you. :cheers:


----------



## DynamicDuo

I wasn't inferring your connections weren't earned, by any means; only meaning to say that those circles are not easy to get into. And I was actually meaning that towards the person who originally asked the question after saying they had written and gotten no reply from the Colby fam - not relating to you or AGK at all. You guys are as legit as they come and I have not a doubt in my mind that all was earned through years of experience and work.


----------



## Bulldoggin'

Some of my good fortune was being an idiot surrounded by the right ppl. I fell into a group of legends before I knew enough to even appreciate it lol. 

Like I said for the average person to get a decent apbt that will fit their bill isn't hard. What's hard is making sure you don't end up with "too good a dog" for your situation lol


----------



## Tierno

AGK said:


> P. Colby still breeds his families line and isn't very hard to find. Good luck in your searches.


I can't find him do u have he's info

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tierno

Bulldoggin' said:


> Hard tested dog in the arena they were bred for are still around (game dogs of old).
> 
> If you really wanted a Colby dog I would tell McCoy you're cool. It would for sure be "your speed"(I've personally have touched his dogs) and you wouldn't be murdered on price or conditions


Anywhere near south east texas

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tierno

HADAA said:


> Do anyone know how I can buy a Colby dog? I have done some research and sent mail. No respons still


Did u find anything I'm also interested I can't get a hold of mr colby anymore they took there website down

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris' ToroFossa

Well it's definitely not as rare as you think. The Colby lines have been around since the 1890's. If you have a true standard APBT and you acquired your dog from the States (particularly the southern states), chances are your dog probably shares some common lineage with the dogs bred by John P. Colby. My dog's ped has been traced back to Colby's 'Mabel' (circa 1934).


----------



## Chris' ToroFossa

*What Makes A Colby Dog???*

No offense to anyone in this forum, but this discussion is sort of futile. What makes a dog a "Colby" dog to begin with??? The first dog John P. Colby champed out was a brindle female named 'Pansy'. All his foundation dogs worth noting came from her. She is the dam of Colby's famous 'Pincher' born in 1896, and one of the best match dogs that ever lived. Therefore, you can say any APBT who's pedigree traces back to Pansy or Pincher a "Colby" dog. My dog's nearest distant relative is Colby's 'Mabel' (1934), so is my dog a "Colby" dog too? No, he's just a distant relative of a dog produced by John P. Colby.


----------



## AGK

The colbys, particularly Pete Colby, still breeds their line today.


----------

